# Logic 10.1 Announced



## stonzthro (Jan 21, 2015)

Lots and lots of changes/fixes and new content!

http://support.apple.com/en-us/HT203718


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 21, 2015)

>8o >8o >8o


----------



## lpuser (Jan 21, 2015)

And it´s worth noting that Redmatica´s AutoSampler is now back as a separate plugin in MainStage.


----------



## ThomasL (Jan 21, 2015)

Just wow!


----------



## samphony (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm blown away


----------



## dinerdog (Jan 21, 2015)

Downloading now. :D


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 21, 2015)

Its certainly not garageband pro is it : )


----------



## windshore (Jan 21, 2015)

Could have just called it Logic 11


----------



## Marius Masalar (Jan 21, 2015)

Holy crap this is a big update.

Some highlights:

- Smart quantization! ("proportionally corrects the timing and length of notes to preserve the musicality of your original performance)
- New Drum Machine Designer
- New compressor models & interface!
- Retro Synth now does custom wavetables too!
- Mixer now allows remote control of microphone and other input settings for compatible audio interfaces
- Plug-in Manager
- Alternatives can now be exported as fully independent projects
- It's now possible to create more than one Drummer track per song
- Console-style VCA faders in the mixer
- When Logic extracts audio from a movie file, it now creates a time-stamped Broadcast Wave file
- Logic now properly distinguishes between and supports 24 fps and 23976 fps time code

And some things borrowed from Ableton:

- Automation can now be part of a region, not just the track
- New Collapse view option in the Piano Roll Editor

Brilliant. So happy with how this new version is being handled!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 21, 2015)

When is Apple going to get serious about pro users and stop fiddling around with iCrap?

I'm switching to Studio Vision.


----------



## Kareemo (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank god! Now it saves the fullscreenmode for videos loaded into Logic Pro X =o


----------



## dinerdog (Jan 21, 2015)

I seem to be downloading 4.4GB of additional (and updated) content. I thought something might be up when Logic Control updated today.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 21, 2015)

Can one update with Mavericks?


----------



## floydian05 (Jan 21, 2015)

I tested briefly the quantization and it didn't seem to make a difference at all. did you try it Mathazar or anyone else? 

The region automation works really nicely - great feature! 

I will test .xml to see if it works now because it won;t ever properly open an .xml file for me. 

Apple is definitely continually improving this software. X has been rock solid for me - the most stable and best performing DAW out there I'd say. Now I'd just love to have the ability to inset plugins only on specific regions!


----------



## jleckie (Jan 21, 2015)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Jan 21 said:


> When is Apple going to get serious about pro users and stop fiddling around with iCrap?
> 
> I'm switching to Studio Vision.



Lol. Fruity loops for me baby!


----------



## autopilot (Jan 21, 2015)

It wants OSX 10.9.5 to upgrade. 

Guess it's time to say Yo Semite.


----------



## madbulk (Jan 21, 2015)

10.9.5 is Mavericks.


----------



## madbulk (Jan 21, 2015)

Upgrading with Mavericks appears to have worked for me, Craig.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 21, 2015)

Neat! 

a few things i didnt see...

multiple CC automation parameters can be edited at the same time. 

some way to bounce stems in an easier form.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks Brian!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 21, 2015)

gsilbers @ Wed Jan 21 said:


> Neat!
> 
> a few things i didnt see...
> 
> ...



Great!

are you seeing the multiple Lanes like DP?


----------



## proxima (Jan 21, 2015)

Awesome. I was resigned to the lack of a plug-in manager (and just created user patches to compensate), but it's great to have it. I'm still working my way through some of the other new features. 

They added some interesting plug-in controls to the Logic Remote for iPad too; not a perfect interface, but it's way easier to try out than Lemur.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 21, 2015)

Craig Sharmat @ Wed Jan 21 said:


> gsilbers @ Wed Jan 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Neat!
> ...



i think my post was not that clear. ...

I meant features I DID NOT see in the list that i was hoping for. :|


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 21, 2015)

thanks for clarifying


----------



## Tatu (Jan 21, 2015)

Seems like a worthy update. Anyone tried the new brush tool yet? 

Damn I wish my day at work hadn't just started :evil:


----------



## PeterKorcek (Jan 21, 2015)

awesome, cant wait to download it, does anyone updated and uses Yosemite?


----------



## Tatu (Jan 21, 2015)

There's some nice pics (I like that new compressor UI) and info at http://www.apple.com/logic-pro/whats-new/


----------



## Christof (Jan 21, 2015)

PeterKorcek @ Thu 22 Jan said:


> awesome, cant wait to download it, does anyone updated and uses Yosemite?


Works great here on Yosemite


----------



## wlotz (Jan 22, 2015)

Tatu @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> There's some nice pics (I like that new compressor UI) and info at http://www.apple.com/logic-pro/whats-new/


+1


----------



## azeteg (Jan 22, 2015)

For those of you using (or wanting to use) the multiport environment for VEPro 5, Logic 10.1 uses larger MIDI event buffers for VEPro plugins, which takes care of dropped and hanging notes in large templates.


----------



## dgburns (Jan 22, 2015)

azeteg @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> For those of you using (or wanting to use) the multiport environment for VEPro 5, Logic 10.1 uses larger MIDI event buffers for VEPro plugins, which takes care of dropped and hanging notes in large templates.



Really good news.Any idea on what they bumped it up to.It used to be 127 if I remember correctly.

everything else aside,this is the real reson to upgrade imo.


----------



## azeteg (Jan 22, 2015)

dgburns @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> Really good news.Any idea on what they bumped it up to.It used to be 127 if I remember correctly.
> 
> everything else aside,this is the real reson to upgrade imo.



According to a quick test I made this morning, it can now handle 511 events.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 22, 2015)

Had fun until 3 a.m. playing with the update and that was just the new drummer and drum programming mode. Would love to see a drum pattern mode for everything unless I missed it ?


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jan 22, 2015)

The time handles alone will save me a lot of time. Wonderful, you can grab a bunch of quarter notes and stretch them into triplets or whatever you want in no time.

I still think the piano roll editor needs much more attention than that. I want better ways to view and edit on several regions across tracks. For that I would like to see a layer based approach a la Photoshop e.g. with transparency and smarter color coding/dimming etc.


----------



## JeffP06 (Jan 22, 2015)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Jan 21 said:


> When is Apple going to get serious about pro users and stop fiddling around with iCrap?
> 
> I'm switching to Studio Vision.



Opcode is here again ?


----------



## NOX (Jan 24, 2015)

thanks stonzthro for the alert !

I tested this amazing update in the last two days. I'm running Logic X.1 on a MacBook Pro quad from early 2011 with 16 Gig ram.

I've been working a rather extensive spaghetti like environment for Logic that manipulates all sort of midi stuff before it gets to an orchestral template on VEPRO, over the last... ten years.

Man oh man... the frustrations... Logic would hic up...crash... it's been a bumpy road to love to say the least... but at last there it is: the guys at Apple have pulled it off and nailed it this time... Logic 10.1 works as expected and is robust in doing so.

Logic 10.1 is sweet on all accounts. It NOW and FINALLY runs my template seamlessly and well... with authority... no hanged notes... no crashes (!!)...just music on time: extremely cool !

no brainer update anyone ?

There is however a little price to pay... (yes). The simplest undo command will cost you from 2 to 6 seconds...before it is completed...if anybody has a solution to this it would be great to know. Other than that Logic 10.1 is responsive and pleasant.

Just wanted to share some real excitement here...in terms of running this (amazing) music software with reliability... finally...


----------



## pkm (Jan 24, 2015)

Loving this new update. VCA faders, Plugin organization, bug fixes, etc.

While I'm here, anybody know of a workaround/fix for this issue that wasn't addressed in the update?

When saving a Project Alternative, Logic will always copy the movie file into the session folder, regardless of save settings. If I delete it and save the session again, it will re-copy the movie file.

Thanks!


----------



## PeterKorcek (Jan 24, 2015)

Christof @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> PeterKorcek @ Thu 22 Jan said:
> 
> 
> > awesome, cant wait to download it, does anyone updated and uses Yosemite?
> ...



thanks, gonna update today


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 24, 2015)

Here are some Logic 10.1 video's, feel free to add any others.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkCPsMPfALM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-ts=1421914688&x-yt-cl=84503534&v=NkGWqJJU4I4 (https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-ts=1 ... kGWqJJU4I4)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6iDKWko7DA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jxyerq-sjRc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8zJgvrJp5U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpuA78xPOKE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ibsmDVopw0


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 24, 2015)

Uhe users of Logic 10.1 please note...

"Missing GUI" Logic 10.1 fix

We are aware of a "missing GUI" issue for some u-he plugins after updating Logic Pro X to v10.1. The reason is Logic v10.1 has dropped support for legacy AU SDKs, which includes some versions of u-he plugins.

We have created updates to our plugins, and our testing shows these versions work as expected. To solve the issue you will need to install these latest versions over your existing installation. Installers are available via our forum.
Download latest builds


Owners of ZebraHZ need to download the latest build via their account at u-he.com.

Note: If installing the new builds does not appear to help, please try rescanning all u-he AU plugins via Logic's Plugin-Manager (Logic > Preferences > Plugin-Manager).


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 24, 2015)

** UPDATE **
Logic Remote app for Ipad now requires ios8 minimum to function. If you are on a older Ipad2, make sure you have the very latest version of ios8 installed. This should help Logic Remote run more efficiently on your older Ipad2. 

FYI, I have also read that Eucon has stopped working with 10.1. Careful if you using it.
---

Can anyone confirm Logic Remote no longer works on Ipad 2 ?


----------



## Tatu (Jan 25, 2015)

If I create a multitimbral track, then a track stack (summing) from that and save it to my patches, something goes wrong: When I load that patch, second and third track appear as individual (empty-) tracks with original assigned MIDI channels to them.

This applies to all my previously saved multis/stacks as well. :( 
Just as I got rid of heavy templates and switched to "modular" one.


----------



## PJMorgan (Jan 25, 2015)

Tatu @ 25th January 2015 said:


> If I create a multitimbral track, then a track stack (summing) from that and save it to my patches, something goes wrong: When I load that patch, second and third track appear as individual (empty-) tracks with original assigned MIDI channels to them.
> 
> This applies to all my previously saved multis/stacks as well. :(
> Just as I got rid of heavy templates and switched to "modular" one.



This happens in Logic regardless of the version, I've checked & my previous track stacks seem to be loading fine. I'm not sure how your setting up your mult-timbral/Multi-out-put Stacks but the best way IMO to use multi-timbral instruments within a Summing stack track is as follows:

1) Add a Standard Software instrument Track (Don't bother adding multi-timbral parts at this stage)

2) Add Kontakt with 16 stereo outs to Instrument track, setup Kontakt.

3) Use the plus on the Kontakt track to add the desired amount of aux tracks in the mixer.

4) Select the Aux tracks after naming (or before) Right Click/Create Tracks.








5) Select all created tracks along with the Kontakt track in the main window & Create a Summing Stack.

That should work, it seems like a lot of steps but it really doesn't take that long to do.


----------



## Tatu (Jan 25, 2015)

I haven't had any problems before 10.1
I tested by creating a multioutput - like in your example - and it seemed to work.


----------



## PJMorgan (Jan 25, 2015)

Tatu @ 25th January 2015 said:


> I haven't had any problems before 10.1
> I tested by creating a multioutput - like in your example - and it seemed to work.



I tried going the multi-timbral route within stacks before 10.1 (can't remember which version) & it would sometimes loose all but the main instrument track after saving as an instrument patch, so I've been doing it as shown ever since.

I actually think its a better way of doing it. At least you can adjust the volume of the aux tracks in the main window individually, I think I recall that you couldn't adjust the volume on multi-timbral tracks without affecting all others within a multi-timbral instrument instance.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 25, 2015)

A very good article on the new 10.1 features. Enjoy.
http://createdigitalmusic.com/2015/01/w ... ms-detail/


----------



## resonate (Jan 29, 2015)

tap tempo is broken. since 10.0.7, when you use tap tempo command, after a couple of taps the sequencer starts playing but does not change the tempo. for some this is a workflow issue :/


----------



## samphony (Jan 30, 2015)

resonate @ Thu Jan 29 said:


> tap tempo is broken. since 10.0.7, when you use tap tempo command, after a couple of taps the sequencer starts playing but does not change the tempo. for some this is a workflow issue :/



Tap tempo works flawlessly on my rig.


----------



## resonate (Jan 31, 2015)

works flawlessly as, in, you can tap a very slow tempo in with a key command? here at 10.9.5 it only 'kinda' works, as in it starts playback after tapping in the tempo, but the tempo never changes. what system are you on?


----------



## samphony (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm running Yosemite on a darth pro.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 3, 2015)

Good article about AutoSampler. Has anyone here used it yet? I think I might give it a try today:

http://createdigitalmusic.com/2015/02/a ... -software/


----------



## dinerdog (Feb 3, 2015)

Another good rundown/how-to here:

https://brianli.com/sampling-synths-aut ... instage-3/


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks, Stephen!


----------



## dinerdog (Feb 3, 2015)

Ned, let me know how you make out. I still have AutoSampler 1.6.5 on my MacPro running Yosemite (and it still opens), but perhaps MainStage might "just work" better at this point.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Feb 3, 2015)

I look forward to hearing Jay's thoughts on Logic 10.1.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Feb 3, 2015)

Solid here on Yosemite, a darth pro, and old test 2009 imac (soon to be retired).



samphony @ Sat Jan 31 said:


> I'm running Yosemite on a darth pro.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Feb 3, 2015)

If your having problems with The Logic Control App Connecting to Logic 10.1 after updating to io.s.8 this will come in handy:
http://support.apple.com/en-us/HT203968


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 3, 2015)

so now you have region based automation right... but one thing added is that it seems you can send amount of signal to of the region the LFE or surrounds.


----------

